# Friday Filing...Need some tips



## DADX2 (Oct 29, 2013)

So im wearing a shirt and tie, going out in style.
We met in person last Friday to bury the hatchet in that conversation she said "I know you have manipulative intensions in meeting me to try to get me back," I said nothing to that comment. We planned to meet at the court at 1130 and grab lunch she agreed. Well her comment resonated with me, today I texted her told her ill meet you to sign then part ways. I said your comment pissed me off and until you see me in different light we need to talk only on a necessary basis. Of course I got no apology back. So here is my reason for the post. How to act when I see her, 

Do I only speak when she says something and stay the strong silent type?
Do I kill her with kindness and confidence and act like this is not bothering me?

I want to walk away from this knowing I acted the best in my final hour. Fire away my friends!


----------



## HMMMM NOW WHAT? (Jan 15, 2013)

Absolutely be polite/kind/confident BUT do not speak unless necessary. Stay strong and silent! You gotta do both


----------



## HMMMM NOW WHAT? (Jan 15, 2013)

Absolutely be polite/kind/confident BUT do not speak unless necessary. Stay strong and silent! You gotta do both


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Dad

Get it over with.

Your life will be great if you let it.

She thinks she is free? What she does not realize is that you are free......

Use that time to be the strong, independent, loving man that you used to be.

Get in shape and replace her with someone that is younger, more beautiful and has strong self esteem.

I did just that and celebrated my 21st anniversary today.

You will to. Do not look back, only forward.

HM64


----------



## HMMMM NOW WHAT? (Jan 15, 2013)

Great advice happyman64...very nice to know that you are celebrating your 21st with a wonderful person! 

This morning I am trying to move forward with the attorney/divorce and am looking for my best option. I am trying to figure out if this online divorce in GA is legit???? $179 versus $800 for uncontested with an attorney


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I also live in Georgia. I did my uncontested divorce pro se with an attorney drawing up the papers under my direction but not appearing in court with me. I don't know about an on-line divorce. Which county are you in?


----------



## DADX2 (Oct 29, 2013)

happyman64 said:


> Dad
> 
> Get it over with.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by what she does not I'm going to be free?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HMMMM NOW WHAT? (Jan 15, 2013)

I live in Catoosa County, GA @ Openminded


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

DADX2 said:


> What do you mean by what she does not I'm going to be free?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What I meant is she is setting you free. You are free to be happy and love someone new that loves you in return.


----------

